
First Report of Habitual Stone Tool Use by Cebus Monkeys - newman8r
https://newsdesk.si.edu/releases/first-report-habitual-stone-tool-use-cebus-monkeys
======
rhcom2
Pretty cool but also sad to see so much garbage in the background

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8navgU8-tw0&t=126s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8navgU8-tw0&t=126s)

~~~
murukesh_s
Too sad. Imo the only garbage in the world is plastic (and other man made, use
once materials). It's time we stop treat food waste and human waste as
garbage, they are manure and treat plastics separately like we treat heavy
metals.

Why don't we spend our time, money and effort to fix the plastic problem asap
instead of trying to settle in mars is beyond my imagination. May be it's not
as cool a problem to solve.

~~~
steve_musk
Certainly we (as in all humans) can work on both things at once.

~~~
craftyguy
Not when nationalism is king, and "make <whatever> great again" is the
priority. That tends to lead to focusing on one thing, and doing it very
terribly.

~~~
lawlessone
I hate nationalism but i i don't think it is any better any worse as far as
the environment is concerned than any other ideology.

Although yes the current wave of it seems to be particularly bad for the
environment.

------
toomanybeersies
I've always wondered how society would've developed if there were multiple
species that were as intelligent (or close to) as _homo sapiens_ , like if
Neanderthals didn't go extinct.

Unfortunately, I think that they would've either been wiped out via genocide
or used as slaves, given how willing we are to do that to fellow humans.

~~~
swebs
Neanderthals are the same species, Homo, hence why they could crossbreed with
early homo-sapiens. If they were still around today, we'd probably see them as
just another race. They didn't look too different:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neanderthal#/media/File:Skelet...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neanderthal#/media/File:Skeleton_and_restoration_model_of_Neanderthal_La_Ferrassie_1.jpg)

Though it would be cool to imagine a completely different intelligent species,
like some sort of bird or octopus.

~~~
52-6F-62
Oh I've definitely toyed with the fantasy of dolphin or octopus evolving in
near parallel with humanity to the point of advanced technology (or having
evolved to the point where they saw the innate flaws in advanced technology as
inferior to an improved understanding of their innate biology and instead
developed philosophically or spiritually, if you will).

Might make a good story or two.

------
datarev
How is this a 'first report'? Just google 'capuchin tool use' and you'll see
loads of videos of cebus monkeys using stone tools.

~~~
a-saleh
Maybe the "habitual" is the diferentiator? I am not really sure what does the
word mean in this context and how it would differentiate from non-habitual
use.

